# Great site.. training & muscle Directory



## stu4evablue (Mar 20, 2010)

i refer to this website alot to find training ideas for working the different muscle groups also includes gifs which i found helpful, i hope it gives some help to some of the newbies like it as myself

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

(sorry if this as been posted before ) :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I'd second that - is an excellent site :thumbup1:


----------



## stu4evablue (Mar 20, 2010)

i got a few of my training exercises from this, i train alone so dont have ppl telling me what exercises to do for a particular muscle, so it really does help a beginner to get the basics


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

good one mate, thax for posting :- good to see how to do the ecsercises as well as read instructions


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

I use this one which is pretty good also:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

cheers stu and dudz nice info


----------



## midlands_gymfreak (May 14, 2011)

Yeah the http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/ is a great site lots of good exercises and info


----------



## m100m (Sep 18, 2011)

great posts, thank you


----------

